# can I still use my frozen cream cheese?



## Jovin (Feb 17, 2005)

I froze it back about three months ago and haven't pulled it out of the freezer yet.  I was wondering if it's going to work okay as far as consistency if I try to use it for a dip or anything now.

I know that when I froze some table cream for coffee, it was terrible when I thawed it out to use. It tasted fine, but it looked curdled and my daughter refused to use it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't know you can freeze cream cheese.............can you actually freeze this stuff?  I know someone will pop on and enlighten us.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I didn't know you can freeze cream cheese.............can you actually freeze this stuff?  I know someone will pop on and enlighten us.



*OH NO!  MAYBE YOU CAN'T!!!!!!!  *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2005)

We'll find out sometime soon I'm sure.  Kitchen Elf, PA or Chocolate will surely be the ones to tell us.  It would be wonderful if I find out we can but I have a feeling we can't.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

*Geesh!*

I should have asked before I froze the darned thing!  I was expecting company that never came and was trying to watch what I ate, so decided I didn't need that sitting around.

I might have to throw it out now.  What a waste!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

It's still edible, Jovin, but the texture will probably be affected.  Is it in its original packaging?  The low-fat and fat-free varieties don't freeze well at all, but if it's the regular, you can still use it.

Thaw the cream cheese in the refrigerator.  Don't unwrap it first!  The texture will be a little more grainy or crumbly (similar to what you saw happen to your milk, but solid, not liquid).  It will work fine if you use it as an ingredient in something.  If you want to spread it on a bagle or toast, try putting it in a mixer and mixing it to smooth it out a bit--I can't guarantee it will help but it's worth a try.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

It IS the light cream cheese and it's also the generic brand, so I guess it doesn't sound too promising. 

I'm having company for lunch next Wednesday and was thinking of making...no..that's a different recipe..not a veggie dip!  I think I'd better pass on it, and maybe just chalk it up to a learning experience.

I'll try to see what it's like though for myself, and I appreciate your advice very much.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, and yes, it's in the original package and hadn't been opened.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

Jovin, I'd give it a try, just for the sake of learning, if nothing else.  Probably not the best cream cheese to use for company, but try whipping up something else with it for your famiily and then at least you know.

I bet you could thaw it and use it to make cream cheese brownies or chocolate cupcakes with cream cheese centers.  Since the cheese is beaten with sugar and baked, I'm thinking that would help smooth it out.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

Pa, the only trouble with that suggestion is that I live alone and I'm overweight! I'm trying so hard to lose and am not getting too far. 

But I AM going to thaw it now in the fridge and see where it goes from there...maybe make those little cherry stuffed tomatoes that my daughter gave me her recipe for..they look so cute, and I could eat them forever!  

I guess I'd have to, since there's only me here!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

I have frozen it, and the texture changes, it rather gets grainy somewhat but I just fixed it by adding a little milk and whipping it until it was the right consistency.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I have frozen it, and the texture changes, it rather gets grainy somewhat but I just fixed it by adding a little milk and whipping it until it was the right consistency.



Thanks for that info, as I find it just "ducky" that I can maybe still use this!  Although, mine is the lite type....will try it anyway.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

Jovin said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jovin, I always buy the lite or neuftechel, lower in fat and I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## Jovin (Feb 18, 2005)

Well that's good to know. Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 20, 2005)

PA Baker certainly gave good advice. I've never tried freezing it (it doesn't last that long around here) ... but I went out the Kraft foods "Ask Kraft" website and here is their answer:

We do not recommend freezing cheese that will be used for spreading due to a possible change in its texture; it may become curdled in appearance and have a crumbly texture. Regular brick cream cheese can be frozen up to 2 months for use as an ingredient in recipes.

Since your're going to use it as an ingredient in a dip it will probably be fine. PA Baker and Norgeskog both had a good idea about creaming it to smooth it out ... I don't remember which TV personality did it - but I remember once seeing someone cream it with a little cream to get the texture back.


----------



## nicole (Feb 20, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I have frozen it, and the texture changes, it rather gets grainy somewhat but I just fixed it by adding a little milk and whipping it until it was the right consistency.


 I do the same thing


----------



## Jovin (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Nicole and Michael...I do appreciate the comments and the time you took to reply.


----------

